# Need right hammer j stevens 235 sxs any ideas



## hunting clouds (Dec 16, 2012)

Anyone have a parts gun or a right hammer . The gun was given to me and i have no idea what happened to the hammer . None of the gun supply places have any parts that i can find. Thanks for any help.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Dec 16, 2012)

keep your eyes on ebay and gunbroker. they do come up every so often.
Good Luck.


----------



## 1devildog (Dec 16, 2012)

Post a pic of your left side hammer and get me some dimmensions, I got a few of different shapes and sizes but have no idea what they fit.


----------



## tim scott (Dec 17, 2012)

good luck!  your very unlikely to find a single hammer for this model.  i've seen plenty of them and they seem to have two different style hammers. the only one i know for sure is original is rather different from other shotgun hammers... most refer to it as a "C" hammer.... if you see one you'll know exactly what i mean.... the other style hammer looks like a plain old generic replacement hammer and may or may not be. i can tell you exactly where to buy a parts gun  simpsonltd.com  they always have a couple for sale.  right now they have two listed check the photo's very carefully both have the generic style hammers but they do match and seem to line up decently. if yours doesn't match their two guns you could just replace both hammers and be good to go.... don't stroke out over the price. their price for a parts or project gun is nearly what i or most other gunsmiths would charge you for just a pair of matching hammers. besides getting an entire gun will give you spare parts should you ever need them.... the butt stock is what you will most likely need if you shoot your gun.... the woods old dried out and brittle and they tend to bust out the stock on the underside right behind the action.  before you shoot your gun i strongly suggest you take it completely apart and glue up any cracks with super glue, then give the stock many coats of 50/50 boiled linseed oil and turpentine... wet the stock good and keep it wet, letting it soak in for about thirty minutes then wipe dry.... do this every day for a week then let it dry in a warm dry place for two weeks.  once dry polish the stock with an old piece of blue jeans. doing this you stand a chance of getting the wood reconditioned so it will hold up to shooting. this isn't refinishing rather it's an old proven method of getting oil deep into the wood and strenghtening it.  they are good strong guns and highly prized by the cowboy shooters.  mine the barrels are just a tad over 18" love it for dove hunting.... i worry a little taking it out as it's properly marked as a wells fargo guard gun.  
tim


----------



## doublebarrel (Dec 17, 2012)

Numrich or Gun parts Corp, they are the same company may can help you.They also have a classified forum where you can list your needs in the wanted section.Tim gave you some great tips on the stock. BB


----------

